#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Βιοκλιματικός σχεδιασμός >  > > >  >  >  Παθητικός ηλιακός σχεδιασμός

## SMBD

---

----------


## Efpalinos

Πλέον όλες οι βασικές πληροφορίες που αφορούν την ηλιακή γεωμετρία παρέχονται αυτόματα από τα συνήθη λογισμικά αρχιτεκτονικού σχεδιασμού ή και από άλλα ποιο εξειδικευμένα προγράμματα. Παράδειγμα ηλιακού διαγράμματος που δείχνει τις σχετικές πληροφορίες ηλιακής γεωμετρίας για την Αθήνα (37° 58' Βόρεια και 23° 43' Ανατολικά) την 28/11/2009 και ώρα 12:12, το ηλιακό αζιμούθιο (solar azimuth) έιναι 179.9° και η γωνία ύψους (solar elevation) 30.68°:




Το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποίησα για το συγκεκριμένο γράφημα ονομάζεται *Solar Beam*. Δημιουργήθηκε από τον Martin Matusiak σε συνεργασία με το Νορβηγικό πανεπιστήμιο επιστημών & τεχνολογίας και διατίθεται δωρεάν στο παραπάνω σύνδεσμο.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

giotse

----------


## Efpalinos

Μικρά σχετικά απλά σχεδιαγράμματα και σκιτσάκια μας βοηθούν να κατανοήσουμε, να οργανώσουμε αλλά και να επεξηγήσουμε στους πελάτες μας τις αρχές βιοκλιματικού σχεδιασμού. Μερικά απλά παραδείγματα παθητικού ηλιακού σχεδιασμού σε συνδυασμό με φυσικό αερισμό και 2-3 βασικές αρχές βιοκλιματικού σχεδιασμού στα παρακάτω σχεδιάκια.



*Καλοκαιρινή Νύχτα:*
Διαμπερής φυσικός αερισμός βοηθά στην φυσική ψύξη του χώρου και αποβολή της περιττής θερμότητας που έχει συσσωρευτεί κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας στη θερμική μάζα του κτιρίου.

*Καλοκαιρινή Ημέρα:*
Σωστός προσανατολισμός. Στέγαστρα και φυσική σκίαση με φυτά & δέντρα μειώνει τα άμεσα ηλιακά θερμικά φορτία. Τις ημέρες με μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες αποφεύγουμε φυσικό αερισμό. Η θερμική μάζα του κτιρίου βοηθά στην απορρόφηση των περιττών θερμικών φορτίων (εσ. & εξ.)




*Χειμερινή Νύχτα:*
Καλή μόνωση και αποφυγή θερμικών απωλειών, σε συνδυασμό με τη συνεισφορά των θερμικών φορτίων που αποθηκεύτηκαν κατά την ημέρα στη θερμική μάζα του κτιρίου, βοηθούν στη μείωση των αναγκών θέρμανσης και στη θερμική άνεση των χρηστών.

*Χειμερινή Ημέρα:*
Σωστός προσανατολισμός και ανοίγματα για εκμετάλλευση της ηλιακής θερμικής ακτινοβολίας και συσσώρευση της στην θερμική μάζα του κτιρίου. Δέντρα φυλλοβόλα δεν σκιάζουν το κτίριο το χειμώνα. Ανεμοφράκτες με φυτά ή τοίχους στο βορρά μειώνουν τις απώλειες λόγω των ψυχρών βοριάδων. Καλές μονώσεις και μείωση θερμικών απωλειών (ρεύματα). Λίγα, μικρά ανοίγματα στη βορινή πλευρά, μεγαλύτερα στη νότια.

----------

giotse

----------

